# using roundover bit for 3/4" material



## frankjay02 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello,
This is about as basic as it gets as I never really used a router much...I ordered a T4 router that uses 1/4" shanks. I mostly use 3/4" stock and see that the largest roundover bit cuts 1/2". How do I use that bit to make a round edge on a piece of wood that is thicker than the bit is deep? Do I make two passes, or is the 1/2" cut all I can do with it. Or, do I use a 1/2" bit then finish with a 1/4" bit to give me the 3/4"?
I wanted the T4 because it is light reasonably priced and got some good reviews here.
thanks for any help
Frank in NJ


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Your 1/2" roundover will take a rounded edge off your 3/4" thick wood that would leave a flat portion below the rounded part. 
Hmmm, how to explain? 

This picture might explain it better than I can:










The bearing rides on the wood, so you don't need to have your roundover the whole thickness of your wood, usually you wouldn't. It depends on how much of the edge you want to take off, and that amount is the radius of roundover bit you use.

I'm finding it hard to explain by typing, hope this helps a bit!

~Julie~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

The T4 is great LITTLE router but you will need to stick with the 1/4" shank bits,,they do make many that will fit the router..

MLCS round over router bits

==========



frankjay02 said:


> Hello,
> This is about as basic as it gets as I never really used a router much...I ordered a T4 router that uses 1/4" shanks. I mostly use 3/4" stock and see that the largest roundover bit cuts 1/2". How do I use that bit to make a round edge on a piece of wood that is thicker than the bit is deep? Do I make two passes, or is the 1/2" cut all I can do with it. Or, do I use a 1/2" bit then finish with a 1/4" bit to give me the 3/4"?
> I wanted the T4 because it is light reasonably priced and got some good reviews here.
> thanks for any help
> Frank in NJ


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Adding this to my post.
You can't add the 1/2" to the 1/4".
The way to really figure it out is try with scrap wood samples the 1/2" and then the 1/4" and you will see the difference and then you can decide which look you prefer.
(BOBj I think he is talking about the diameter of the cove's roundover and not the shank of the bit)

~Julie~


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hi Frank,

If I understand what you are asking, you would need a 3/8" radius roundover bit. If you make a pass on the top and then another on the bottom the edge of the wood would be round (well semicircular). Does that help?


----------



## frankjay02 (Sep 25, 2009)

Julie, BobJ and Dustmaker....you all answered my questions fully with words and photos.
I bought the T4 because it is little and I can maneuver it when I do inlays and such. Which I intend to do now that I am retiring in three weeks and have time to do woodworking propberly and photograph and fish any darn time I feel like it[QUOTE
thanks for all your help
Frank


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Use a 3/8 inch radius roundover bit and a fence. Make the bearing even with the fence so the full radius of bit is exposed. Make the first cut, turn over the wood and make the second cut. If you simply use the bearing on the bit without the fence the first cut will be fine, but for the second cut the bearing will be on the first cut removed area, not on what used to be the edge of the wood, so the end product will not be a smooth round edge; it will have a ridge. I will give you one guess how I know.

Another choice might be 3/4 diameter bullnose bit.


----------

